# Sigelei 75 vs IPV D2 - quick comparison



## Alex (14/9/15)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching this review, hope some of you enjoy it too.



*Published on Aug 11, 2015*
Hey all, this is my first video review, so please be gentle. I didnt include specifics on TC or usage because, at this point, you guys already know the deal. One thing i forgot to mention was that the IPV D2 supports titanium, where the Sigelei 75 does not. 

~Crappy Guitarist

p.s. someone asked me the weight of the IPV D2 & i so happened to have a gram scale 

total weight (without the silicone skin & battery): 131.75g


Here's where i got both, the IPV D2 & the Sigelei 75: 
http://www.wakeandvape.com/ (i am not affiliated with them in any way)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

And he concludes that the IPV D2 outshines the Sigelei 75 by a mile.


----------

